# Top 5 N. Georgia flies!!!



## throwdown

If you could only take 5 flies to fish for trout in N. Georgia in the usual waterway's, ie, Dukes, Toccoha, etc. What would it be? 

I would probably have to take: bugger, Copper John, San Juan, Prince Nymph, and a Y2K. This is what I have done the most damage with, how about ya'll.


----------



## Paymaster

throwdown said:


> If you could only take 5 flies to fish for trout in N. Georgia in the usual waterway's, ie, Dukes, Toccoha, etc. What would it be?
> 
> I would probably have to take: bugger, Copper John, San Juan, Prince Nymph, and a Y2K. This is what I have done the most damage with, how about ya'll.



I would replace the CJ with a dry,either EHC or an Adams. Got to have at least one dry. Otherwise I like your choices.


----------



## chef

yep all those and soaked in scent and tipped with corn


----------



## Paymaster

chef said:


> yep all those and soaked in scent and tipped with corn


----------



## fishnpreacher

My list would have to include
Wooly Booger
Pheasant tail
Stimulator
Y2K (for dumb as a rock stockers)
Elk hair caddis


----------



## Tightliner

Mine would be:
BWO (parachure style #20, solo or dropper behind EHC)
EH Caddis(#14-16 as an attractor)
Flash back pheasent tail (#16)
Grizzly Zonker (or marabou, # 4 W/bead head)
Baetis sparkle emerger(used as a dropper )

Later................


----------



## SheldonMOAC

Elk Hair Caddis
Parachute Adams 
Pheasant Tails Nymph / Prince Nymph
Homemade Nymphs with tungston for the weight
Homemade gnat called - the big gray!!


----------



## throwdown

I should have taken one out and added a stimulator, I had forgotten about that badboy.


----------



## Bitteroot

Tightliner said:


> Mine would be:
> BWO (parachure style #20, solo or dropper behind EHC)
> EH Caddis(#14-16 as an attractor)
> Flash back pheasent tail (#16)
> Grizzly Zonker (or marabou, # 4 W/bead head)
> Baetis sparkle emerger(used as a dropper )
> 
> Later................




What ever TL's fishin since I'm gonna steal it outa his box anyway!! 

Oh and my homemade goldenretrievertroutcricket!


----------



## Huntinfool

take out the bugger and replace it with a caddis (elk or deer hair) and you've got my 5.  Good choices.

I like to drop a little 20 or 22 black midge off as a trailer sometimes as well.


----------



## splatek

Simulator
Humpy 
Experience
Royal
Red wiggler (not a fly, back up in case the flies aren’t working)


----------



## whitetailfreak

If I could only carry 5 flies in North GA, East TN, and Western NC freestone creeks

Thunderhead 10-14
Yaller Palmer 12-14
Smoky Mountain Candy 10-14
Tellico Nymph 12-16
Prince Nymph 12-16

Give me about 3 more and I could fish the rest of my life in the Southern Appalachians and not skip a beat.


----------



## trad bow

This. Great choices. Sitting on the bench waiting for a chance would be a Walts Worm, black stonefly nymph and a greenie weenie. @gobbleinwoods


----------



## Steve Hudson

Lots of great suggestions there! It's hard to narrow it to five, but here are some things to think about as you do:

1) Stimulator -- this is a great attractor that's an excellent impressionistic imitation of adult caddisflies, stoneflies, and even mayflies. On fast mountain flows, impressionistic is usually close enough!

2) Either a Pheasant Tail Nymph of a Gold Ribbed Hare's Ear Nymph -- these are as close to universal nymphs as you'll find, and in practice they'll work interchangeably as often as not. 

3) 3-D Sucker Spawn (my favorite) or Y2K or pink Mop Fly (another favorite) -- as an egg imitation on stocked streams

4) A good, flashy minnow imitation such as a Rolex or Hudson Streamer or Woolly Bugger...for when minnows are on the menu. Think "fly rod equivalent of a Roostertail," and you've got the right idea!

5) And ANTS -- don't forget ants! A dubbed-body ant can be an incredibly effective trout pattern. You'd be surprised how much of a trout's diet is ants!

Remember that on fast freestone streams, the fish don't have a lot of time to inspect your offerings. So if the profile is basically right and the size is correct, and if you don't spook 'em on the approach or presentation, you'll be on your way to a great day.

Good luck!


----------



## Burdawg

Yallerhammer
Invincible
Orange Palmer
Prince Nymph
Black Copper John or sub Tellico


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Tellico Nymph
Bead Head Prince Nymph
Zug Bug
Stimulator
Parachute Adams
With those, I can fish most any stream...depending on the time of year, some terrestrials like hoppers and ants would be good, and a San Juan Worm...

Maybe a couple of wooly buggers and a white clouser minnow...

I absolutely love fishing stimulators...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Those are my 4 freshwater boxes that go everywhere from Patagonia to Labrador and Georgia to Montana.  I have 2 saltwater boxes but these four are basically always with me.  That’s 30 years of collecting flies and fishing who knows how many trout streams.


----------



## splatek

I forgot, I usually have a few tellico's as well.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

KS Bow Hunter said:


> View attachment 1090448View attachment 1090449
> Those are my 4 freshwater boxes that go everywhere from Patagonia to Labrador and Georgia to Montana.  I have 2 saltwater boxes but these four are basically always with me.  That’s 30 years of collecting flies and fishing who knows how many trout streams.



One thing I've learned in traveling the country in pursuit of trout is this:  It doesn't matter if it's a  7" speckled trout in the Smokies, a 16" brown trout in the Madison, a 18" cutthroat in Slough Creek, or a 20" golden trout in the Bighorns.  They will all hit the same flies.  Trout everywhere in the world will eat a EHC on top and a Pheasant Tail below the surface.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> One thing I've learned in traveling the country in pursuit of trout is this:  It doesn't matter if it's a  7" speckled trout in the Smokies, a 16" brown trout in the Madison, a 18" cutthroat in Slough Creek, or a 20" golden trout in the Bighorns.  They will all hit the same flies.  Trout everywhere in the world will eat a EHC on top and a Pheasant Tail below the surface.



Yep I could take those 5 I listed, about 5 more, and fish most of America...when you get into Brookies in Labrador, etc. those are a whole different set of flies...I have not fished Alaska which I want to do soon...


----------



## NCHillbilly

I don't fish the pellet pig runs like Duke's, but for general trout fishing in N GA and WNC, I would say:
Pat's Rubber Legs #10 or #12, coffee/black with black legs
Yellow Palmer, #12 and #14
Charlie Whopper, #10-#12
Elkhair Caddis, gray or green body and grizzly hackle, #14
Verlin Deluxe or Tellico, #10-#14

You can't go wrong. I would add an orange Palmer in the fall.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Is a yellow Palmer different than a yellowhammer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Is a yellow Palmer different than a yellowhammer.



They appear awfully similar in many of the tie videos.    Both have lots of variations.


----------



## TurkeyH90

Pats Rubber legs
Rainbow Warrior
San Juan
Y2K
Turks Tarantula


----------



## NCHillbilly

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Is a yellow Palmer different than a yellowhammer.



Yes. Very.



gobbleinwoods said:


> They appear awfully similar in many of the tie videos.    Both have lots of variations.


Not really. Most of the variations of the Yallerhammer have been made in the last few years, and are nothing like the original pattern. Often tied by people who have never seen the real thing. Both patterns are old. Very old.

The Yallerhammer is a wet fly/nymph tied simply, with a peacock herl or black yarn body with a split yellow-shafted flicker primary feather palmered or collared around it. Dyed dove feathers are often used now, since the flicker and all woodpeckers are protected species. Dark body, yellow hackle. Usually big, like #6, #8,or #10.



The Yellow Palmer is a dry fly, also simple, with a pale yellow dubbed body, palmered with a mixture of brown and grizzly hackle. Usually tied in #12-#14.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

NCH,

I agree that the original flies were very different but as time has passed they have morphed into many different forms and ties.

Three posts claiming to be yallarhammers



and two claiming to be yellow palmers



Most have little similarity to the original ties.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

My Labrador/Patagonia and saltwater boxes…Dragging those mouse patterns off the bank and watching a 6 lb. Brookie smash ‘em is one of the best trips I ever took…


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> NCH,
> 
> I agree that the original flies were very different but as time has passed they have morphed into many different forms and ties.
> 
> Three posts claiming to be yallarhammers
> 
> View attachment 1090646View attachment 1090647View attachment 1090648
> 
> and two claiming to be yellow palmers
> 
> View attachment 1090649View attachment 1090652
> 
> Most have little similarity to the original ties.


Yeah that’s why I asked.  When I googled it the variations look similar.  I didn’t look in my tying books yet.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

None of my books have a Yellow Palmer or a Yellowhammer.


----------



## NCHillbilly

KS Bow Hunter said:


> None of my books have a Yellow Palmer or a Yellowhammer.


They are both traditional southern Appalachian patterns. Roger Lowe's  traditional patterns book is the standard on the old patterns, he ties them the original way. Don Kirk also has a good book about Smoky Mountain fly patterns. It has some errors in it though, like partial recipes and the wrong picture with the recipe in a couple cases, but a good reference, anyway.



gobbleinwoods said:


> NCH,
> 
> I agree that the original flies were very different but as time has passed they have morphed into many different forms and ties.
> 
> Three posts claiming to be yallarhammers
> 
> View attachment 1090646View attachment 1090647View attachment 1090648
> 
> and two claiming to be yellow palmers
> 
> View attachment 1090649View attachment 1090652
> 
> Most have little similarity to the original ties.



The patterns haven't morphed, there are just a lot of people on the internet tying flies who simply don't know the recipes for the patterns. 

There has always been some slight variation, depending on what materials were available back in the old days, but some of those are just way wrong. In your yallerhammer examples, the left one is the closest to legitimate. The one in the middle is an outright joke. The palmers are closer, but still not the pattern. There are a lot of people on the web tying and selling flies, but they aren't all the real deal. I can post a recipe for a Royal Coachman on the web that includes purple wings and a green body, but it just simply won't be a Royal Coachman unless it's tied according to the pattern. It may be a good fly and catch fish, but that doesn't make it a Royal Coachman. And it doesn't mean that the pattern morphed, it just means that I tied it wrong.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Yeah that’s why I asked.  When I googled it the variations look similar.  I didn’t look in my tying books yet.



Just looked in Don Kirk's book and he discusses the yellowhammer and gives 5 different 'recipes' that he found doing research into history of fly patterns in the GSM.   He does not even mention the yellow palmers as they are a newer fly historically.


----------



## Burdawg

In your yallerhammer examples, the left one is the closest to legitimate. The one in the middle is an outright joke. The palmers are closer, but still not the pattern. There are a lot of people on the web tying and selling flies, but they aren't all the real deal. I can post a recipe for a Royal Coachman on the web that includes purple wings and a green body, but it just simply won't be a Royal Coachman unless it's tied according to the pattern. It may be a good fly and catch fish, but that doesn't make it a Royal Coachman. And it doesn't mean that the pattern morphed, it just means that I tied it wrong.  [/QUOTE]

I believe the one pictured on the left is a Paul Hughes tie (Linville, NC), Unfortunately, Faye Hughes store is closed permanently...it was like going backwards 60 years in a time machine.  An interesting side note, Mr. Hughes said the first "Yallerhammer" he saw as a young boy was called a "Skullcrusher" by an old man fishing nearby....


----------



## gobbleinwoods

NCHillbilly said:


> They are both traditional southern Appalachian patterns. Roger Lowe's  traditional patterns book is the standard on the old patterns, he ties them the original way. Don Kirk also has a good book about Smoky Mountain fly patterns. It has some errors in it though, like partial recipes and the wrong picture with the recipe in a couple cases, but a good reference, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> The patterns haven't morphed, there are just a lot of people on the internet tying flies who simply don't know the recipes for the patterns.
> 
> There has always been some slight variation, depending on what materials were available back in the old days, but some of those are just way wrong. In your yallerhammer examples, the left one is the closest to legitimate. The one in the middle is an outright joke. The palmers are closer, but still not the pattern. There are a lot of people on the web tying and selling flies, but they aren't all the real deal. I can post a recipe for a Royal Coachman on the web that includes purple wings and a green body, but it just simply won't be a Royal Coachman unless it's tied according to the pattern. It may be a good fly and catch fish, but that doesn't make it a Royal Coachman. And it doesn't mean that the pattern morphed, it just means that I tied it wrong.



I haven't looked today into Roger Lowe's book.   I have always thought highly of Kirk's research.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> Not really. Most of the variations of the Yallerhammer have been made in the last few years, and are nothing like the original pattern. Often tied by people who have never seen the real thing. Both patterns are old. Very old.
> 
> The Yallerhammer is a wet fly/nymph tied simply, with a peacock herl or black yarn body with a split yellow-shafted flicker primary feather palmered or collared around it. Dyed dove feathers are often used now, since the flicker and all woodpeckers are protected species. Dark body, yellow hackle. Usually big, like #6, #8,or #10.



I read years ago (when fly patterns were usually hand-drawn and not an instant Google search away) that the Yallerhammer originated with the Cherokees.

Several years ago, on my way to church one Sunday morning, I happened across the still-warm body of a yellow shafted flicker, hit by a car on the highway.  I scooped it up and took it home with the specific purpose of tying some authentic Yallerhammer flies.  Some were quick to tell me that even possessing the feathers was a crime, but in the interest of anthropological authenticity, I tied them up and fished them and even shared a few with friends.  I guess if the Yallerhammer police showed up to raid my tying desk, I would have just been guilty.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

The Cherokee is what I have read also were the originators.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I've heard that theory, too. Don Kirk goes into it a good bit in one of his books in a chapter called "Yallerhammer: Public Enemy #1." He's probably done as much or more research on it than anybody, and he makes a pretty good case that it probably didn't originate with the Cherokee. Nobody will ever know for sure how it came about, probably. The Yallerhammer is a good fly, and it catches fish. But it's not any better than a dozen more patterns, and doesn't have the mystic qualities that some folks seem to attribute to it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just looked in Don Kirk's book and he discusses the yellowhammer and gives 5 different 'recipes' that he found doing research into history of fly patterns in the GSM.   He does not even mention the yellow palmers as they are a newer fly historically.


I've got a Don Kirk book where the Palmers are prominently featured. He got them from Roger's book. And they date back a long, long time. I'm 53, and the guy I learned to tie them from was about 80 when I was 10, and had been using them all his life and learned to tie them just the same from older guys when he was young.  They just weren't known to fishermen outside of here in Haywood County and the immediate surrounding area until later years.

Kirk relies heavily on Roger Lowe for a lot of his patterns, to be honest.
Roger was one of my teachers when I was young and learning to tie. He is the real deal. He learned to tie the old traditional patterns the old way from the old-timers who originated, studied, tied, and fished them, like Benny Joe Craig, Charlie Messer, Frank Coffey, and a bunch of other old local tiers in the Smokies.

Most of the variations of the Yallerhammer came from the Howell family in Brevard. I've got an old book about western NC flies and fly tying written by Don that explains how he experimented with them and made a "family" of Yallerhammer pattern variants, including a dry fly.

I think the yellow-bodied version is probably an old variant, the others are modern.


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I read years ago (when fly patterns were usually hand-drawn and not an instant Google search away) that the Yallerhammer originated with the Cherokees.
> 
> Several years ago, on my way to church one Sunday morning, I happened across the still-warm body of a yellow shafted flicker, hit by a car on the highway.  I scooped it up and took it home with the specific purpose of tying some authentic Yallerhammer flies.  Some were quick to tell me that even possessing the feathers was a crime, but in the interest of anthropological authenticity, I tied them up and fished them and even shared a few with friends.  I guess if the Yallerhammer police showed up to raid my tying desk, I would have just been guilty.


I've been known to pick up a feather or two off the ground in my younger days.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

@NCHillbilly I just ordered Lowe's book...


----------



## NCHillbilly

KS Bow Hunter said:


> @NCHillbilly I just ordered Lowe's book...


You'll like it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Four are easy

E or DHC
Stimulator
Tellico Nymph
A Rubber Legged (stonefly or dragon)

The fifth is tough as I like to fish dry flies
Yellow Sally?
Having luck with ants lately
Griffith Gnat


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I've had the same go-to flies for most of the last 20 years, but I've latched onto a new one lately that now has a place of honor in my box.

I've often fished a Humpy, usually yellow, in very fast, turbulent water.  It rides high, it's very visible, and fish like it.  But in the last couple years, I've discovered the Adams Humpy.  If you've not tried it, you ought to.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've had the same go-to flies for most of the last 20 years, but I've latched onto a new one lately that now has a place of honor in my box.
> 
> I've often fished a Humpy, usually yellow, in very fast, turbulent water.  It rides high, it's very visible, and fish like it.  But in the last couple years, I've discovered the Adams Humpy.  If you've not tried it, you ought to.



Will look at it.   Thanks for the suggestion.   Is this what it looks like?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

gobbleinwoods said:


> Will look at it.   Thanks for the suggestion.   Is this what it looks like?
> 
> View attachment 1090684



Pretty much.


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Pretty much.


Now I'm gonna enable your downfall into modernity. Look up a Hippie Stomper. 

*Cue Billy Mays voice* "If you like the Adams Humpy, you'll looooove the Hippie Stomper!"

_Not available in all areas. Void where prohibited. Guaranteed not to rip, tear, stretch, fade, or smell bad in hot weather. Terms may apply. Use as directed. _


----------



## gobbleinwoods

NCHillbilly said:


> Now I'm gonna enable your downfall into modernity. Look up a Hippie Stomper.
> 
> *Cue Billy Mays voice* "If you like the Adams Humpy, you'll looooove the Hippie Stomper!"
> 
> _Not available in all areas. Void where prohibited. Guaranteed not to rip, tear, stretch, fade, or smell bad in hot weather. Terms may apply. Use as directed. _



I might have to tie a Pat's Rubber Leg or a dozen and see how they do.   Could be a replacement on my list of rubber legs.   I like the looks of it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

gobbleinwoods said:


> I might have to tie a Pat's Rubber Leg or a dozen and see how they do.   Could be a replacement on my list of rubber legs.   I like the looks of it.


It's my absolute go-to nymph nowadays. I tie them in coffee/black, and yellow/black, both with black legs. The flat span-flex is critical for the legs, they don't work the same with round rubber legs. I also put enough lead wire on the shank under the body to sink a fair-sized chicken. #12 or #10, tied on the long-shanked curved Stimulator/hopper hooks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

NCHillbilly said:


> It's my absolute go-to nymph nowadays. I tie them in coffee/black, and yellow/black, both with black legs. The flat span-flex is critical for the legs, they don't work the same with round rubber legs. I also put enough lead wire on the shank under the body to sink a fair-sized chicken. #12 or #10, tied on the long-shanked curved Stimulator/hopper hooks.



Don't know if I have any flat rubber leg material.   I'll have to dig around and see.   Interesting why round doesn't work.

Thinking about it the flat probably shimmies more.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> Will look at it.   Thanks for the suggestion.   Is this what it looks like?
> 
> View attachment 1090684


I’ve used those out west.  With yellow on them.


----------



## NCHillbilly

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't know if I have any flat rubber leg material.   I'll have to dig around and see.   Interesting why round doesn't work.
> 
> Thinking about it the flat probably shimmies more.


It'll work with round legs, just not nearly as good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I’ve used those out west.  With yellow on them.



Do you know what the wind case is made out of?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you know what the wind case is made out of?


No I don’t tie unfortunately but I can look and take photos maybe.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

NCHillbilly said:


> Now I'm gonna enable your downfall into modernity. Look up a Hippie Stomper.
> 
> *Cue Billy Mays voice* "If you like the Adams Humpy, you'll looooove the Hippie Stomper!"
> 
> _Not available in all areas. Void where prohibited. Guaranteed not to rip, tear, stretch, fade, or smell bad in hot weather. Terms may apply. Use as directed. _


I think I just used something similar out West on the Henry’s Fork.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think I just used something similar out West on the Henry’s Fork.
> View attachment 1090697



Bet that floated high in the water.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you know what the wind case is made out of?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bet that floated high in the water.


Yeah nonissue seeing it in rough water or being sipped.


----------



## NCHillbilly

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you know what the wind case is made out of?





KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think I just used something similar out West on the Henry’s Fork.
> View attachment 1090697


Chubby Chernobyl.


----------



## NCHillbilly

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you know what the wind case is made out of?


The Humpy? Deer hair. The tail, wings, and back are all deer hair.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

NCHillbilly said:


> Chubby Chernobyl.


Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods

NCHillbilly said:


> The Humpy? Deer hair. The tail, wings, and back are all deer hair.



The back just looked so white.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Here's a good Humpy tutorial. These are some good guys with some good tying videos. This guy is my cousin of some sort. If you look through their channel, there are videos for a lot of old traditional patterns, including the Yellow Palmer, Jim Charley, and Charlie Whopper.


----------



## NCHillbilly

gobbleinwoods said:


> The back just looked so white.


That one in the pic was probably foam.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Very cool video...makes me want to break out the vise...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Very cool video...makes me want to break out the vise...



I tied or attempted to tie a couple humpies.   UGLY and frustrating.   Now I've watched this video and will try this method next.   He does make it look easy.


----------



## trad bow

He has a vice that makes it easier and faster.


----------



## TurkeyH90

Caught a pile on the Chub Chernobyl a few years ago on the Henrys


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Oh I've tied some ugly flies...right now, don't have time...once the kids are gone...then I'll get back to it...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

trad bow said:


> He has a vice that makes it easier and faster.



Mine can do the rotator thing but his looks like it is motorized it spins so fast.


----------



## NCHillbilly

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mine can do the rotator thing but his looks like it is motorized it spins so fast.


They're pretty proud of those Nor-vises. $$$.
Ol' Shannon is a great tier. He's Charlie Messer's nephew. Charlie was one of the legendary tiers and fishermen here. I grew up just down the road from him, and learned a lot from him. We were cousins somehow.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

NCHillbilly said:


> They're pretty proud of those Nor-vises. $$$.
> Ol' Shannon is a great tier. He's Charlie Messer's nephew. Charlie was one of the legendary tiers and fishermen here. I grew up just down the road from him, and learned a lot from him. We were cousins somehow.


I mean, aren't you all cousins up there?

Sorry, man that was a softball, more than once...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

NCHillbilly said:


> They're pretty proud of those Nor-vises. $$$.
> Ol' Shannon is a great tier. He's Charlie Messer's nephew. Charlie was one of the legendary tiers and fishermen here. I grew up just down the road from him, and learned a lot from him. We were cousins somehow.



My Lowe book shipped, pretty psyched about that...

Those Norvises are able to spin in line with the hook shaft and are on great bearings to do so...both my vises have angled clamps that don't allow them to spin the same way...but I'm a novice and have only used the Norvise once...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

KS Bow Hunter said:


> My Lowe book shipped, pretty psyched about that...
> 
> Those Norvises are able to spin in line with the hook shaft and are on great bearings to do so...both my vises have angled clamps that don't allow them to spin the same way...but I'm a novice and have only used the Norvise once...



Mine is angled too and spinning is not possible.

Just spent an hour trying to do the post around the wings on just one fly.    Frustrating and never did get it.    Tried both 210 and UTC 70 thread.   Keeps slipping off the top of the wing.   Spun thread clockwise, counter clockwise, no spin same results every time.   What do you call a wingless Humpy?


----------



## NCHillbilly

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mine is angled too and spinning is not possible.
> 
> Just spent an hour trying to do the post around the wings on just one fly.    Frustrating and never did get it.    Tried both 210 and UTC 70 thread.   Keeps slipping off the top of the wing.   Spun thread clockwise, counter clockwise, no spin same results every time.   What do you call a wingless Humpy?


A beetle. 
Wrapping wings and parachute posts takes some practice. The type of thread makes a difference sometimes, too. Posting the wings is not absolutely necessary, btw.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mine is angled too and spinning is not possible.
> 
> Just spent an hour trying to do the post around the wings on just one fly.    Frustrating and never did get it.    Tried both 210 and UTC 70 thread.   Keeps slipping off the top of the wing.   Spun thread clockwise, counter clockwise, no spin same results every time.   What do you call a wingless Humpy?



The Norvise is nice, I used one on a float trip once that the guide had...we'd tie flies for the next day after dinner...problem was, it was also when we sat by the fire and drank brown liquor, so the flies were sometimes quite interesting and there weren't a lot of them each morning...


----------



## Flyfisherskor2

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't fish the pellet pig runs like Duke's, but for general trout fishing in N GA and WNC, I would say:
> Pat's Rubber Legs #10 or #12, coffee/black with black legs
> Yellow Palmer, #12 and #14
> Charlie Whopper, #10-#12
> Elkhair Caddis, gray or green body and grizzly hackle, #14
> Verlin Deluxe or Tellico, #10-#14
> 
> You can't go wrong. I would add an orange Palmer in the fall.


? Pellet Pigs


----------



## Michael F Sights

A little late to the party but; 
Muddler Minnow
Adams
Elk Hair Caddis
Zebra Midge
Pheasant Tail 

In a variety of sizes...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

NCHillbilly said:


> You'll like it!


Arrived!


----------



## NCHillbilly

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Arrived!


That's not the same one I have, but I think his other book may be out of print.


----------



## flyrod444

I think Brookings anglers have them both, I'll check next time there. Roger guides for them so they should be able to get the other one if they don't have one in stock.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Mine is called "Fly Pattern Guide for the Great Smoky Mountains-101 Traditional Fly Patterns."


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

NCHillbilly said:


> That's not the same one I have, but I think his other book may be out of print.


I know I can't find the actual tying book, this one is the patterns to use by month...it is the only one I could find...


----------



## Para Bellum

No votes for blue assassin?


----------



## trad bow

Para Bellum said:


> No votes for blue assassin?


Shhhh!


----------



## trad bow

I keep my boxes well stocked with blue and red assassins.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Para Bellum said:


> No votes for blue assassin?


Is that one of those little tiny dandruff-flake midges? I don't do those. Ever.


----------



## Para Bellum

NCHillbilly said:


> Is that one of those little tiny dandruff-flake midges? I don't do those. Ever.



  Yep, these guys…



They are priceless on the Hooch tailwater.


----------



## trad bow

NCHillbilly said:


> Is that one of those little tiny dandruff-flake midges? I don't do those. Ever.


Used as a dropper fly. It’s like any other fly use it enough to gain confidence in or put them in a fly trade


----------



## gobbleinwoods

NCHillbilly said:


> Is that one of those little tiny dandruff-flake midges? I don't do those. Ever.



You prefer large flies don't you?


----------



## NCHillbilly

gobbleinwoods said:


> You prefer large flies don't you?


I do 99% of my fishing with 10s-14s. I don't consider those to be large flies, just average normal sized ones. I'll use a 16 every now and then, but not very often.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Para Bellum said:


> Yep, these guys…
> 
> View attachment 1095587
> 
> They are priceless on the Hooch tailwater.


I love blue and red assasins and the variants around them...have caught some absolute monster browns on those little bitty red bead head midges...and their variants...the right water, they are deadly...mostly western tailwaters in my experience...where you have mysis shrimp and very small minnows...


----------



## NCHillbilly

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I love blue and red assasins and the variants around them...have caught some absolute monster browns on those little bitty red bead head midges...and their variants...the right water, they are deadly...mostly western tailwaters in my experience...where you have mysis shrimp and very small minnows...


Never fished any of those places.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> Never fished any of those places.


I bet the Clinch would be very similar.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

NCHillbilly said:


> Never fished any of those places.



Gotta do that!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I bet the Clinch would be very similar.


Yep.  Tailwater is a tailwater too...the Taccoa, Hooch, etc. are not all that different as tailwaters from out west...


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I bet the Clinch would be very similar.


Probably. Or the SOHO.


----------



## Taxman

NCHillbilly said:


> Is that one of those little tiny dandruff-flake midges? I don't do those. Ever.


Lol!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Gotta do that!





KS Bow Hunter said:


> Gotta do that!


I would really like to fish out west. But, if I drive 24 hours and spend thousands of dollars to do so, I don't really see myself on some overcrowded, over-hyped tailwater where you have to fish #22 midges to catch a fish. I'd probably be on some small, un-hyped creek that's populated with native cutthroats or invasive brookies.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Taxman said:


> Lol!!!


How did Noland go?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

NCHillbilly said:


> I would really like to fish out west. But, if I drive 24 hours and spend thousands of dollars to do so, I don't really see myself on some overcrowded, over-hyped tailwater where you have to fish #22 midges to catch a fish. I'd probably be on some small, un-hyped creek that's populated with native cutthroats or invasive brookies.


You only have to do that if you choose to...there is more water than you can wade in a lifetime...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

NCHillbilly said:


> I would really like to fish out west. But, if I drive 24 hours and spend thousands of dollars to do so, I don't really see myself on some overcrowded, over-hyped tailwater where you have to fish #22 midges to catch a fish. I'd probably be on some small, un-hyped creek that's populated with native cutthroats or invasive brookies.



And recognize, all major rivers in the west are tailwater, in as much as they all have dams.  The only two I can think of that are not are the Yellowstone and the Yampa.  Even a lot of the small creeks throughout the west are used for irrigation so have some level of disruption or water management.  You don't have to go to the San Juan to catch fish.  Some of the best I ever caught were native wild fish on a 0-weight center axis outfit.  Beautiful fish in a high mountain stream, untouched by anyone.  Small slow moving crystal clear water...taking dries at the seams and transitions...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I got all excited and stocked up on some additional flies for this next few months!


----------



## Robust Redhorse

1. Olive Woolly Bugger #10 or smaller (bead or no bead, just use a split shot 10" above the fly)
2. Black Woolly Bugger #10 or smaller
3. Hare's Ear Nymph #12, 14 or 16
4. Y2K bug or pink Squirmy worm #10 or 12
5. Parachute Adams #14 or 16     (This maybe the only dry you need for N. GA., Mountains)


----------



## Robust Redhorse

If you fish tailraces - then fish flies that look like the insects that live there.


----------



## Taxman

NCHillbilly said:


> How did Noland go?



Didn't make it!!!  Crazy busy all of a sudden.  Hopefully next week.


----------

